# Definitive Technology Bipolar selection advice needed!



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

I've been a happy Definitive Technology speaker owner for a few years now. However the time has come for a few updates and my relative lack of listening experience brings me here for your advice. Here are the two components of my theatre system I'm keeping:

1) Pioneer Elite VSX-82TXS A/V receiver
2) One Velodyne DD-10 sub in the back of my room. (located there to keep marital bliss)

First I'm swapping my rear surround ProCinema 100 speakers with a pair of BP 1.2x speakers. (speaker size limited to keep that same martial bliss)

Then I'm swapping my C/L/R 2002 with a C/L/R 2500.

The last stage is the big problem. Currently I have a pair of StudioMonitor 350 speakers I'm using as my mains. I was thinking of swapping those speakers with either a pair of BP8B or BP7006 speakers. The concept of a wider soundstage is what's driving me in that direction. Keeping in mind that I have a great rear sub and a front sub in the C/L/R 2500 now, would you advise me to just keep my 350 speakers, or do you recommend a particular one of the Bipolar towers I mentioned??? 

I appreciate any help you could provide.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm going to preface this with "I've not heard any of speakers mentioned" -- I don't know how that's possible, but there it is.

So, given that, I'm a pro-bookshelf kinda guy, ESPECIALLY if you have a good sub. I just think you get more bang for your buck with a bookshelf. However, the real test is what you like. Have you had a listen yourself? Do you like the sound of the potential replacements better than the towers?

JCD


----------

